# Happy Birthday to RoxyBlue!



## Spooky1

Happy birthday, to my best honey!


----------



## DarkLore

Happy Birthday Roxy


----------



## Dark Angel 27




----------



## The Halloween Lady




----------



## Zurgh

Very Happy B-Day, to the one & only RoxyB!!!!!


----------



## Goblin

Happy Birthday Roxy! May you have a million more!


----------



## Wildcat

Hope it's a great one.


----------



## Headless

Happy Birthday Roxy - Hope you're having a sensational day.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Happy Birthday my dear!


----------



## Copchick

Happy Birthday RoxyBlue! Have a wonderful day of celebration!


----------



## Lunatic

Happy Birthday Miss Roxy Blue! Hope your day is good.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Happy Birthday! I hope your day is extra special.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROXY!!! To one of the BEST people on Hauntforum, I hope your day is filled love and laughter and really, really good chocolate! Have a great day you definitely deserve it!


----------



## Vlad

Happy Birthday Roxy !!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Happy Birthday Roxy !!!!!!


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Birthday to ya Roxy!!!!! Enjoy your day!


----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## Duchess

Happy Birthday Roxy Blue


----------



## Hauntiholik

Happy birthday Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, my Haunt peeps My day started with gifts from Spooky1 (Starbucks card, a dragon fruit bandit he bought from Klaydom at NHC, and a little glass bat ornament ready for hanging). Maybe I'll find a way to leave work early today just 'cause it's my birthday


----------



## craigfly06

Happy Birthday!!!!! Go out and do something really fun!! Have a great one:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Happy, happy!


----------



## Joiseygal

Happy Birthday Foxy Roxy! You are awesome!


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Birthday again, Honey.


----------



## fick209

Happy Birthday, Roxy!!! Hope you had a great day, and that you did manage to skip out of work a little early


----------



## beelce

Hey Roxy....!!
Hope you have a GREAT BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY..........!!!


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter

*Happy Birthday!!*


----------



## Terrormaster

Happy Birthday Roxy!


----------



## Juuno

Awww...Happy Birthday!! =D


----------



## CreeepyCathy

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## PirateLady

Happy belated Birthday Roxy!!! Hope you enjoyed it and had lots of fun....


----------



## Just Whisper

Wow, I was sure I posted on here yesterday. One of us is getting old and forgetful...I don't think it is you. Happy belated birthday. Wishing you many more.


----------



## scareme

I came back to life just one day late to wish you Happy Birthday Roxy!






( That's Photoshopped you can tell by the pixels )


----------



## PrettyGhoul

* Happy Belated Birthday Roxy!! I hope you enjoyed a wonderful day and have a wonderful year!! *


----------



## ProjectFEAR

HAPPY BIRTHDAYYYY!
NOOOO
*bang*, dies

ps message me if you get the reference......


----------



## Otaku

Whoa, how did I miss your birthday??!! Happy B-Day, Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks again, all! We'll get around to actually doing a birthday dinner out sometime this weekend when we have more time.


----------



## Spooklights

I hope you had a great birthday!


----------



## niblique71

Happy Birthday Roxy


----------



## graveyardmaster

happy belated birthday roxy!!!!! hope you had a wonderfull day!!!


----------



## Rahnefan

Missed it - Happy Birthday RoxyBlue!!!


----------



## goneferal

I hope you had a great Birthday!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks again - you guys are the best!


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Happy Birthday Rox!


----------



## psyko99

Happy Birthday Roxy!!!


----------

